# Loudoun Castle Theme Park - Scotland - 03/2011



## Derelict-UK (Mar 24, 2011)

This was one of my main reasons for going to Scotland and was an amazing drive through the Galloway National Park to get here too, now officially the best road I have driven on, and I will be back to drive it again!!

I originally saw Ben Coopers visit here in Jan and wanted to visit! I booked some time off and got up here.

If anyone has seen his report, unfortunately the goat is no longer there, maybe he escaped, or he went to better pasturers?

It's a great little place, something for everyone. Unfortunately it closed for good in October 2010, although the owner is thinking of making it into a static caravan park.


1. One of the local residents...






2.





3.





4.





5. This was taken by accident but is one of my best, it got the crows flying into the air at the perfect time!





6.





7. The live show area...





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.







*D-UK*


----------



## gingrove (Mar 24, 2011)

What a shame it looks like it's just waiting for the new season to open again! Nice to see it before it gets wrecked.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 24, 2011)

Excellent pictures


----------



## nelly (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pics Derelict-UK  like the big blue moon thing


----------



## tommo (Mar 25, 2011)

lol wicked explore


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good pics,pity this place is so far,would like a closer look.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic pics! I bet you spent all day there!!


----------



## Saz123 (Mar 26, 2011)

great pictures :] it's scary to think that last year this time this place would have been crawling with visitors!


----------



## Saz123 (Mar 26, 2011)

great pictures :] it's scary to think that last year this time this place would have been crawling with visitors!


----------



## suznut (Mar 26, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, such a shame it's now closed!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 26, 2011)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Fantastic pics! I bet you spent all day there!!



About 2 hours I think. tbh there isn't much there. I could of spent longer there if the walled kids park was accessible.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh Noooooooooo!!! You stood on the top of that ride to get a pic, then took another one even higher up!!! I'll never forgive you! 
The rest is great.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 27, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh Noooooooooo!!! You stood on the top of that ride to get a pic, then took another one even higher up!!! I'll never forgive you!
> The rest is great.




lol, the steps weren't very wide either!! 

I thought if I was going to be seen, it might as well be on top of the roller coaster


----------



## charleigh.blue (May 26, 2011)

weird... I used to go here all the time when I was a kid!! Did you need permission to walk around?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 26, 2011)

Some really fantastic shots there, great work  climbing to the top of that rollercoaster earns you some serious kudos, I wouldn't like to fall from that height


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

Great images here! Love picture 12!


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 26, 2011)

Looks Like A Nice Place!


----------



## Em_Ux (May 26, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 26, 2011)

charleigh.blue said:


> weird... I used to go here all the time when I was a kid!! Did you need permission to walk around?



you probably do need permission to walk around, however I didn't ask lol.


----------



## Spiritwalker (May 30, 2011)

Cracking pictures. Can remember going there as a bairn years back.


----------



## Garrattmark (Jun 6, 2011)

*Excellent*

What a gem looks like just mothballed for the winter I wondererd why he hasn't sold the rides he must have plans for the place


----------



## inexplorer (Jun 23, 2011)

*rides*

great pictures! 

I recognise 2 of the rides here, they used to be at Dreamland in Margate in 80/90’s (the spinning planet with chairs - used to have space ships attached to the side of it, and the looping star roller coaster) i used to frequently visit as a teenager, I heard they had been moved to another park, shame this one closed down too.


a few pictures of the rides at Dreamlands in the 80's:

http://www.joylandbooks.com/scenicrailway/gallery3d.htm


----------



## kathyms (Jun 23, 2011)

*casle*

absolutly brilliant report thank you. its in such good nick.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 23, 2011)

Really really loved them. Theres something so special and haunting about abandoned theme parks, once full of life now just rotting away...brilliant..


----------

